# TT Oil Change...How in the hell



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

So I have an Audi TT 225 Quattro. I went to change the oil today and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to change the filter. The intercooler cross pipe blocks access as does the smog pump. I can get the filter off with my hand but I dont know how you would remove it and place a new one.
Someone help me out; has someone done this and can describe in detail how to get the filter out without damaging anything. I would hate to pay someone to change my oil.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (gls:maverick)*

First I get a screw driver and hammer puncher the filter and turn. This helps get it off. The oil will drip out the filter and all over the pipping. When you get the filter off slide it out between the front bumper and the IC pipe you have to move the hose with your hand when doing this. The oil on the hose will let it slip out. Put the new one in the same way you took it out. This is the way I do it may be someone does it diffrent.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (my own style tt)*

If you look in my "you know you drive a TT when..." thread, this is pretty prominent in it








I've removed it by hand every time, it's really tough though







I don't know if I could even get a belt wrench in there. I think you can get at it from the top if you weave your arm in there carefully enough if I remember but I always manage to loosen it from the bottom.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

get a six pack....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (gls:maverick)*

You pull it out behind the IC pipe, and just do it by pushing the filter past all the crap...move what you can, the K&N I run gets through, and its bigger than the stock filter. Its not hard, and don't worry about moving stuff a little; if it breaks from just that, it was going to anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, I've never had any trouble, all it takes is some elbow grease


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You pull it out behind the IC pipe, and just do it by pushing the filter past all the crap...move what you can, the K&N I run gets through, and its bigger than the stock filter. Its not hard, and don't worry about moving stuff a little; if it breaks from just that, it was going to anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, I've never had any trouble, all it takes is some elbow grease

I can screw the filter loose with my hand; I moved it a little today so thats not the problem. The problem is getting the filter out and getting the new filter in. It doesnt look as though there is room either in front of or behind the intercooler pipe. So which do you choose to do? Between bumper and IC pipe (front) or between the IC pipe and the block (behind).
Thanks for the feed back its appreciated


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (l88m22vette)*

Same as above.... itrs NOT that hard..... it takes a longer time to put the plastic panal backon..... unscrew the filter...let it fall onto the IC pipe....slide it across to the end and you can move the piping and pull out....took mine out the drivers side...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (gls:maverick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_
I can screw the filter loose with my hand; I moved it a little today so thats not the problem. The problem is getting the filter out and getting the new filter in. It doesnt look as though there is room either in front of or behind the intercooler pipe. So which do you choose to do? Between bumper and IC pipe (front) or between the IC pipe and the block (behind).
Thanks for the feed back its appreciated

You *do not* want to use the larger filters that are recommended for the Audi A4/Passat 1.8Ts! First, the oil pan has a greater capacity and you do not need the larger filter. Second, you'll never get it out. So, make sure you are using the correct filter for our engines. If you have the right filter, you can get it out, though it is tight. If you have a larger filter, good luck.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (JettaRed)*

The K&N is bigger, and is no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The K&N is bigger, and is no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...and has a nut on the end.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (darrenbyrnes)*

Got it changed thanks for everyones help. It wasnt that bad at all!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: TT Oil Change...How in the hell (gls:maverick)*

It's a bit messy but not that hard. Try changing the filter on a 06+ Honda Si.
You got to be a controsionist with rubber arms to reach that thing.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

First time I did mine I loosened it with a strap filter wrench and brought it up from the top. but I think I put the new on in the opposite way. and wiped everything down with a rag when finished...


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

I take the easy way out and have the shop do it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_I take the easy way out and have the shop do it.









BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I don't have the time nor do i want to change my oil on a gravel driveway.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (602crew)*

It took me an hour and a half last time I did my oil...lots of fun


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

BOOOOO +1


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_I don't have the time nor do i want to change my oil on a gravel driveway.

Are you a man or a mouse?







Gravel driveways make it more exhilarating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

yeaaa i change mine in my gravel driveway =/

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

I pay the dealer to do mine. We have a good one here that does it at a reasonable price and does a good job.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUBJETTA* »_It took me an hour and a half last time I did my oil...lots of fun

..an hour and a half?...what the hell..what made it take so long?..taking the splash shield off? just the oil filter?
I can't imagine anything else would take that long (ie drain/fill oil)..
brutal!
oh, and i wouldn't want to do it on a gravel driveway either..unless I just used ramps to raise the car..don't put the car on jacks without a solid base, or you'll be flattened like a pankcake!...i'm probably stating the obvious..


_Modified by heinzboy57 at 9:56 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

Took me about 45 mintues...... 10 minutes to taek the splash panel down and drain the oil...... 20 minutes to eat a sandwhich and watch the rest of Horsepower tv on spike and 15 minutes to get filter off put new one on and add oil.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Once I went at it it only took 45 minutes at most to do the oil change. A couple more changes and I should have it down to 20 minutes no sweat.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

VERY easy! There is a simple tool that fits a ratchet and the other end fits the oil filter. Put the tool on for better grip, but if you need the ratchet to take it off you're either a wuss or someone tightened the filter too much before, which is bad. There's no problem getting your arm in there to unscrew the filter, unless of course you're worried about getting your pretty little arm dirty...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Chuckmeister87)*

I usually jack the car up & lay perpendicular to the car with my legs facing the drivers side. Reach up and with one arm on each side of the crosspipe wrestle the filter loose. Once the filter is spinning then get in a sitting position in front of the bumper with a oil pan below the car to catch the mess. After the filter spins free I reach my hand down through the top of the bumper and bear hug the front bumper - take the filter out of the bottom hand with the top hand and then pull it up and out of the top of the bumper. Feed the new filter down the same way.
Needless to say it's a very interesting oil change!
Total pain in the ass, thank god that crosspipe is off the car now : )


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

Getting rid of your SAI pump+bracket also makes the job much easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

...hell with that. i cut a section out of that round, black tube that was in the way. comes RIGHT out now.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

You know you can just unbolt the whole thing, right?


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Chuckmeister87)*

Chuckmeister87, welcome to vwvortex... where 2 year old threads about removing oil filters dont need to be resurrected from the depths of the archive.








jk man welcome

ps. slide filter over IC pipe and then down between the IC pipe and front bumper. Easiest method. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by winTTer at 2:22 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (winTTer)*

Holy old azz thread! Haha. I can knock the whole thing out now from removal of the belly pan to application of the pan in about 35 minutes. You get used to it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_Holy old azz thread! Haha. I can knock the whole thing out now from removal of the belly pan to application of the pan in about 35 minutes. You get used to it.

i use a suction device to get the old oil out and can remove the filter from the top.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

top down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

I tossed the crossover pipe. Made life a lot easier and cleaner.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dbn23quattro)*

haha deff sux the first time...crappy location..i have to remove my skid plate now im pretty sure..
bmw top mount filters ftw


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

I am a drain phine.... Usually let my personal oil change sit over night before re-filling. Also drain when HOT.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

yeah changing the oil filter is a pain in the butt. I decided to take the long route and make access a bit easier. Figured it would probably be the easiest way to get the filter removed. Here is a picture for reference. Yeah audi sure made it difficult to change the oil .... bastages


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I have to say, thats about the most inconvenient way to change the oil I can think of


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I have to say, thats about the most inconvenient way to change the oil I can think of









well its not done yet - as you can see the oil filter is still on the housing haha - it seems I missed something


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_- it seems I missed something

... Here you go you forgot to take the filter off... Here's what it looks like with the filter removed

















Or you could relo it...


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_
... Here you go you forgot to take the filter off... Here's what it looks like with the filter removed

















Or you could relo it...






























Which relocation kit is that? I so want that, so much easier!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

Custom made... hit my fotki, you'll see the canton take off plate, then the mocal remote four port mount and the mocal thermostatic sandwitch plate, I have a aftermarket oil pressure sensor and oil temp sensor installed along with a SETRAB oil cooler. I sourced most of my parts from bat-inc

Here's how I change the filter...










_Modified by 2001TTransport at 5:43 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

thats kind if slick - always been wanting a relo kit for the filter as well to make it a bit easier to access. Gonna have to take a look at your setup


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

Best thing ive ever used was a 3 inch silicone coupler, has great grip on both sides and fits the filter perfect.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (dbn23quattro)*

aside from everyone elses reasons for keping the crossover pipe...you need it if you get a dieselgeek skid plate. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Its odd, but after you do it once it's really no longer a pain. Also, the first time sucked because the monkeys at the dealer who did the last freebie oil change cranked the filter on there so tight. Once I got it off, and put the new one the correct way, I use a end cap filter wrench to break it free and then turn by hand...and when I re-install I hand tighten it, then 1/4 turn with the end cap wrench....no need to sock it on there....

Oh, and I take the filter from below, sliding it down towards the driver side a bit and then pushing it through by a coolant hose...
Sean


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i upgraded to an FMIC.. and oil changes are a peace of cake without that annoying crosspipe there anymore..


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

Why are those pipes there on the 180's? Just a weld it in on the production line and if it goes down the 225 conveyer it gets used and if it goes the 180 side it doesnt get used?!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Its one less special step the factory had to worry about, and its bolted in, so if you have a 180 its very easy to get rid of


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*old but new to me*

great info, my new to me 2001 tt 225Q, hey TT transport how can i get to your fotki, looks like your intake goes down lo where it works, you have lots of interesting improvements


----------

